# China Wire Wheels



## Ragtop Ted

What do you think?


----------



## impalas79

They gave wire wheels a bad name. before china's having wires ment something.


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15649328
> *They gave wire wheels a bad name. before china's having wires ment something.
> *


True. But fools were getting jacked like crazy when they knew it was D's or Z's. At least chinas slowed fools down a bit so they had to ask before they jacked your ass :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G

both?

if chinas wouldnt be available that would mean companies like dayton will have o start producing more quantities and at a faster turn around time, which will only mean problem like leaks would start to happened and nipples not lining up

i have some chinas on my daily :cheesy: and keep them hoes as they as they are. never wash them. fuck them


----------



## plague

YOU NEED ALL OF THEM


----------



## 925rider

wish they were never made :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gramma

chinas made every ebay *** think they had daytons. back in the day if you saw knock offs you knew that guy paid the cost to be the boss


----------



## Duez

Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15650616
> *Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I'm glad they're out there for many reasons.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 11:26 PM~15650616
> *Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.
> *



IDK I felt cooler the day I got my Daytons :roflmao: 

Nah but damn it feels good to say I roll Daytons made right here in my home state :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

If theres a market for all of them then why the hell not. 

Plus if your into colored wires its cheap and easy to try out different color combinations on your ride. Color Ds and Zs is pricey and you better have got the right color cuz nobody is gonna pay you what you just paid for them. 

Also buying $200 used daytons doesnt give you automatic status and the right to put down chinas. You just spent less than a new set of chinas cost. Somebody paid alot of money for those daytons once and they have the right to put down someone that spent $400 on some chinas. Not you.


----------



## Impslap

I have nothing against Chinas and they definitely have their place in the market. However, I roll D's and Z's.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15650616
> *Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.
> *


x2. But if buying Ds or Zs makes you feel better than more power to ya, thats good too i guess. Some people have expensive taste and only buy the best. BUt buying the "best" wheels and putting them on a not so best car confuses me. Show cars deserve the best wheels, street cars dont necessarily. IMO


----------



## rc4life

Im never opposed to new manufactures geting into the low low market. Sure there cheap wheels but it makes it alot easyer for people to get a set of wires which in turn helps grow the low low community


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15650901
> *x2.  But if buying Ds or Zs makes you feel better than more power to ya, thats good too i guess.  Some people have expensive taste and only buy the best.  BUt buying the "best" wheels and putting them on a not so best car confuses me.  Show cars deserve the best wheels, street cars dont necessarily.  IMO
> *


Crazy. I don't usually have people agreeing with me.


----------



## LFTED84

China's are cool I got a set of all crome China's and a set of center gold D's


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 13 2009, 05:51 AM~15650956
> *Im never opposed to new manufactures geting into the low low market. Sure there cheap wheels but it makes it alot easyer for people to get a set of wires which in turn helps grow the low low community
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

Both. For the people who cant save up they can throw some chinas on their shit and start building their car. Then they get to the next level and step up to get some real quality wheels.


----------



## manu samoa

chinas were a good thing.
at least they look like an expensive wheel. in the 90's it was either daytons/zeniths or BOLT-ON ROADSTERS OR MCLEANS.....and dont get it twisted, there were many many 'plaqued up showcars' rolling bolt-ons in the 90's so it aint aint like everybody had danas or zeniths. there will always be an entry level wheel


----------



## impalas79

chinas are kool 4 junk cars i guess. but if you have a nice classic american car. and u throw some china's on there.. :angry:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Nov 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15652909
> *chinas were a good thing.
> at least they look like an expensive wheel. in the 90's it was either daytons/zeniths or BOLT-ON ROADSTERS OR MCLEANS.....and dont get it twisted, there were many many 'plaqued up showcars' rolling bolt-ons in the 90's so it aint aint like everybody had danas or zeniths. there will always be an entry level wheel
> *


I still roll Roadsters :biggrin: yup when I was a kid that's all you rolled was Ds & Zs ,Rs and Ms early 90s to mid 90s.The only chinese rims I would roll is OG wire


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its like eating at an expensive steakhouse and at mcdonalds. Both places will get you full but some people like to eat at the steakhouse cuz its better quality food and it makes you feel kinda rich or higher than most people. Sure you just spent $100 for dinner and could’ve spent $10 but it makes you feel good. Its also in your head, was it really worth it? And some few catch a case of smug with their D’s or Z’s and act like theyre better than everyone else and aint ever owned chinas themselves. Yea youre eating steak tonight but you know you’ve ate at mcdonalds too. 

You don’t have to like chinas but theyre a big part of lowriding. Nobody but a few people ive met off this website have EVER cared what name is stamped on my wheels. Atleast the big rim people that flaunt their 26s and 28s you KNOW they spent a grip on rims, they don’t sell cheap china 28s, but the general public and even most lowriders don’t really care that much what kind of wires you have. 

I will own some daytons someday soon, but its not cuz of the name, its cuz I like 72s and stainless. If china could copy that at a 3rd of the cost Id probably buy them.


----------



## CoupeDTS

As for those who just wont put something chinese on their cars, thats cool too, thats american pride, thats good  

But if you buy chrome or black street motors for your pumps, they are from china. If you have a cheap chrome alternator, they are from china. If you got them cheap HIDs, they are from china. Most aftermarket electronics come from china. If you roll hankooks, they aint chinese but ther some asian country made. Kinda hard to buy strictly US made these days.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 13 2009, 06:41 AM~15653563
> *As for those who just wont put something chinese on their cars, thats cool too, thats american pride, thats good
> 
> But if you buy chrome or black street motors for your pumps, they are from china.  If you have a cheap chrome alternator, they are from china.  If you got them cheap HIDs, they are from china.  Most aftermarket electronics come from china.  If you roll hankooks, they aint chinese but ther some asian country made.  Kinda hard to buy strictly US made these days.
> *


 I think you missed the point with chinese rims :uh:


----------



## hard2get

i think sometimes people finally get their set of d's or z's and instantly think they are lowriding gods and act like they never rolled a set of chinas before :uh:


----------



## klownin04

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Nov 12 2009, 10:40 PM~15650801-->
> 
> 
> 
> If theres a market for all of them then why the hell not.
> 
> Also buying $200 used daytons doesnt give you automatic status and the right to put down chinas.  You just spent less than a new set of chinas cost.  Somebody paid alot of money for those daytons once and they have the right to put down someone that spent $400 on some chinas.  Not you.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 i like the finer things in life and ifI want a 50inch plasma im gona save up an buy one not a used one for $200 it just dont feel the same and pride like buying your own new
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 13 2009, 07:48 AM~15653592
> *I think you missed the point with chinese rims :uh:
> *


 chinas are made in china and sold by US companies :uh: 
mystreet hydro motors are made in china and sold by US companies same shit


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by klownin04_@Nov 13 2009, 09:04 AM~15654329
> *x2 i like the finer things in life and ifI want a 50inch plasma im gona save up an buy one not a used one for $200 it just dont feel the same and pride like buying your own new
> chinas are made in china and sold by US companies :uh:
> mystreet hydro motors are made in china and sold by US companies same shit
> *


 lol I was just joking :biggrin: but this thread was about Chinese rims :uh: not food and the other BS he said earlier.imo


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I have 2 sets of chinas and one pair of Zeniths. Do I think the Zeniths are better hell yes or I wouldn't have gotten them. But for a cheap set of rims you can bang against a pot hole or curb and not care a set of chinas does the job.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 13 2009, 11:10 AM~15654875
> *lol I was just joking :biggrin: but this thread was about Chinese rims  :uh: not food and the other BS he said earlier.imo
> *


ahhhh just analogies. i like to use similar comparisons to make my point if i can. Helps some understand. But theres some good feedback in here, i dont expect everyone to agree with eachother but just posting my opinion. 


And ragtop ted, this is a surprise topic coming from you, your a big dayton guy i know cuz every single dayton topic ive ever seen has your  in it, whats your opinion on this???


----------



## Duez

That mentality is funny to me. "I feel better about myself because I spent more." 
Spending more makes me feel ripped off. I've eaten at restaurants where my meal was $50 and I felt like the owner was laughing at me. Fuck that I'll roll cheaper chrome rims and actually have money rather than just feel like I do. 

The only reason I see to buy dayton or zenith is because they are made in the US and most of the money stays here.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 13 2009, 06:16 AM~15653488
> *Its like eating at an expensive steakhouse and at mcdonalds.  Both places will get you full but some people like to eat at the steakhouse cuz its better quality food and it makes you feel kinda rich or higher than most people.  Sure you just spent $100 for dinner and could’ve spent $10 but it makes you feel good.  Its also in your head, was it really worth it?  And some few catch a case of smug with their D’s or Z’s and act like theyre better than everyone else and aint ever owned chinas themselves.  Yea youre eating steak tonight but you know you’ve ate at mcdonalds too.
> 
> You don’t have to like chinas but theyre a big part of lowriding.  Nobody but a few people ive met off this website have EVER cared what name is stamped on my wheels.  Atleast the big rim people that flaunt their 26s and 28s you KNOW they spent a grip on rims, they don’t sell cheap china 28s, but the general public and even most lowriders don’t really care that much what kind of wires you have.
> 
> I will own some daytons someday soon, but its not cuz of the name, its cuz I like 72s and stainless.  If china could copy that at a 3rd of the cost Id probably buy them.
> *


very well said!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 12 2009, 11:51 PM~15650956
> *Im never opposed to new manufactures geting into the low low market. Sure there cheap wheels but it makes it alot easyer for people to get a set of wires which in turn helps grow the low low community
> *


Quoted for truff!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 13 2009, 12:21 PM~15655478
> *That mentality is funny to me. "I feel better about myself because I spent more."
> Spending more makes me feel ripped off. I've eaten at restaurants where my meal was $50 and I felt like the owner was laughing at me. Fuck that I'll roll cheaper chrome rims and actually have money rather than just feel like I do.
> 
> The only reason I see to buy dayton or zenith is because they are made in the US and most of the money stays here.
> *


I agree with you on the spending more part, however, it's not as if we're talking about the same wheels at different prices. Reasons for buying D's or Z's to me is better quality chrome, stronger wheel, stainless steel components(rust is a big issue where i live), and the certain looks only these wheels have, and it doesn't hurt that they are "the real deal". 

I wouldn't say "i feel better about myself because i spent more", but i would say "i feel conident that i have purchased quality products that will stand up to the abuse i put them through and it was worth the extra money".


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

*chinas all day everyday*! :cheesy: 

*Y que? * :angry: 


*I'll be happy as long as they're knockoffs and 13's or 14's...get some chrome with powdercoating,some nice knockoffs and call it quits.


or do i have to buy some D's or zeniths in order to roll with the "Bigboys"...like some homies say before...chinas WILL LAST if you take care and maintain them*


----------



## Coast One

i just dont see how people spend $1700 on some wheels for their daily buckets, spend thousands on their lowlows and then go buy some $200 wheels. lol.

but im glad chinas came out. i hated seeing people ride on those roadsters on the street cars. always liked the way knockoff wheels looked, but just werent affordable.

ive had chinas and were good. one set the spokes came loose and started falling out. i was kinda pissed but you know the saying you get what you paid for. just went out and bought another set. with chinas if they last you the year, maybe two, you got your moneys worth.

aint nothing wrong with having chinas, but theres nothing like knowing you got some quality wheels on your ride.

its kinda like buying a cheap stereo from the fleemarket or kragen. its gonna sound good, but for how long and when it burns out can you really be that mad? lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 13 2009, 11:02 AM~15655289
> *ahhhh just analogies.  i like to use similar comparisons to make my point if i can.  Helps some understand.  But theres some good feedback in here, i dont expect everyone to agree with eachother but just posting my opinion.
> And ragtop ted, this is a surprise topic coming from you, your a big dayton guy i know cuz every single dayton topic ive ever seen has your    in it, whats your opinion on this???
> *


 it all good :biggrin: I see your good at analogies


----------



## impalas79

my daytons from 2001 still look like new. have no rust, gold isnt faded. the china rims i owned didnt make it 1 year before they where junk. price isnt why i badmouth china rims. with that thinking why get kandy. macco paints cars for $200 if you not going for a show car i understand. but to compare a china to dayton or zenith. no way


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15655769
> *I agree with you on the spending more part, however, it's not as if we're talking about the same wheels at different prices.  Reasons for buying D's or Z's to me is better quality chrome, stronger wheel,  stainless steel components(rust is a big issue where i live), and the certain looks only these wheels have, and it doesn't hurt that they are "the real deal".
> 
> I wouldn't say "i feel better about myself because i spent more", but i would say "i feel conident that i have purchased quality products that will stand up to the abuse i put them through and it was worth the extra money".
> *


That and to me it's a pice of mind that i gave a US citizen a paycheck to put food on the table for a min. 
Someone spent the time to make this wheel and not sacrifice quantity for quality


----------



## sicx13

come guys its shoes for your car. treat it like your feet. you gonna get the 20$ shaqs or you gonna get the jordans.
chinas turned every fool in the country with a primered g-body into an instant lowrider :ugh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 13 2009, 10:02 AM~15655289
> *ahhhh just analogies.  i like to use similar comparisons to make my point if i can.  Helps some understand.  But theres some good feedback in here, i dont expect everyone to agree with eachother but just posting my opinion.
> And ragtop ted, this is a surprise topic coming from you, your a big dayton guy i know cuz every single dayton topic ive ever seen has your    in it, whats your opinion on this???
> *


Well, I do like Daytons, but I actually am more into Zeniths. Honestly, I voted for the first choice. I don't like chinas. I wouldn't ever buy any. That being said, I know that chinas are here to stay. I also realize that there are some good reasons why people choose chinas, that have been stated in this topic. If you take care of chinas, you will definately get your money's worth out of them.I don't blame anybody for rolling chinas, for the price they can't be beat. They are however a sign of the times I suppose with everything being manufactured overseas nowadays.  

In high school, I rolled bolt ons. Back in the days the wheels were probably the most important thing on a car. Something you would work for, scraping and saving up to finally be able to buy some.

I remember a couple years later, driving down to Campbell and buying my first set of Zeniths from Mr Z. himself Jim Craig. It seems like it was just yesterday. I felt like king of the world throwing them on and taking a cruise. I just feel like most of the guys nowadays haven't gotten that feeling, which to us was/is a huge part of our car culture.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15659460
> *Well, I do like Daytons, but I actually am more into Zeniths.  Honestly, I voted for the first choice.  I don't like chinas.  I wouldn't ever buy any.  That being said, I know that chinas are here to stay.  I also realize that there are some good reasons why people choose chinas, that have been stated in this topic.  If you take care of chinas, you will definately get your money's worth out of them.I don't blame anybody for rolling chinas, for the price they can't be beat.  They are however a sign of the times  I suppose with everything being manufactured overseas nowadays.
> 
> In high school, I rolled bolt ons. Back in the days the wheels were probably the most important thing on a car.  Something you would work for, scraping and saving up to finally be able to buy some.
> 
> I remember a couple years later, driving down to Campbell and buying my first set of Zeniths from Mr Z. himself Jim Craig.  It seems like it was just yesterday. I felt like king of the world throwing them on and taking a cruise.  I just feel like most of the guys nowadays haven't gotten that feeling, which to us was/is a huge part of our car culture.
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

paying the cost to be the boss? more like paying the cost to look like everyone else. If only one company made radial laced knock off wheels, that'd be one thing, but tons of companies made them, so they arent a 'copy', just an option.

chinas make an easy task of somthing that shouldnt be a $2000 decision: having the same wheels as every other lowrider. There's nothing personal or custom about it,its just a required item.having Daytons is like having candy paint or chrome undies.people who have it say anything less is crap,but dont consider that others may have no desire for paying for the best when good enough suites them. And to tell the truth, it doesnt matter what kind of wire wheels you have, as soon most people slap them on, they think their car is complete.

I've dented more Daytons than chinas, I figured the materials have the same life span anyways, so they might as well be rusty and falling apart when they have to be replaced after hitting a pothole or getting a flat. If you've ever tacoed a Dayton, you know the feeling.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I would have preferred they were never made. However, in these tough times it's nice to have a less expensive option. 

PS, I have chinas.


----------



## LoudGuitars

Because of Chinas...


we have dumb fucking assholes calling every wire they see D's or Daytons, with the way they flooded the market.

but then again, without chinas, majority of people wouldnt have wires, so its a sticky situation, I just hate the assholes that know they have chinas and say I got some D'z or Dayt'ss


I HATE THAT FUCKING BULLSHIT NO KNOWLEDGE PRICKS :angry: :angry: :angry: 


im not hating on people with no knowledge with lowriders and want to learn, but you know who I mean, those ignorant fucks, that think cause they have a wire and even though it is a china, they will advertise it as a Dayton and try and sell it as one, and think there car is worth 5 grand more cause of a china wire, because they are that ignorant and fucking retarded, and whats worse, some kid will buy it and think the same, and the cycle continues, till one day they research on what Authentic Daytons are. Same for Z's....

you can find me in OT Underworld, I crawled out for my .2 - lata


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I guess Chinas are good for beginners (until you feel your car is nice enough for D's or Z's) and for dancers/hoppers.

But sooner or later you should support an american company.


----------



## racerboy

not much to say that hasnt been said. everything has its place in the universe, and so it is with chinesse wheels. 

but before we come down on these wheels, look at some of the aftermarket stuff for our cars. pump motors, wiring, engine parts etc.. most of this stuff comes from china. why draw the line at wheels?

it isnt going to be long before there is a high quality china wheel. increase the quality of the chrome, make them with stainles spokes, sell them for less than $600, and I will be the first in line.

from a metalurgical standpoint, i doubt there is a significant difference between D's, Z's and C's (chinas)

there will always be those people that equate dollars spent with status. (how else do you explain Lois Vitton (spelling?) interiors in cars? I have chinas on my 62 for the time being. it hasnt stopped me from winning trophys, getting props from a fellow homie at a show, or a smile from that cute girl at the stoplight. i have Zeniths on my 64 only because i got a smokin deal on them at Pomona (14" 72 spoke cross lace with tires $1000 new). if and when i come up on some discount D's or Z's, then i will swap them over.


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Nov 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15660133
> *Because of Chinas...
> we have dumb fucking assholes calling every wire they see D's or Daytons, with the way they flooded the market.
> 
> but then again, without chinas, majority of people wouldnt have wires, so its a sticky situation, I just hate the assholes that know they have chinas and say I got some D'z or Dayt'ss
> I HATE THAT FUCKING BULLSHIT NO KNOWLEDGE PRICKS  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> im not hating on people with no knowledge with lowriders and want to learn, but you know who I mean, those ignorant fucks, that think cause they have a wire and even though it is a china, they will advertise it as a Dayton and try and sell it as one, and think there car is worth 5 grand more cause of a china wire, because they are that ignorant and fucking retarded, and whats worse, some kid will buy it and think the same, and  the cycle continues, till one day they research on what Authentic Daytons are. Same for Z's....
> 
> you can find me in OT Underworld, I crawled out for my .2 - lata
> *


 x2 cant stand that shit especially on craigslist. motherfuckers call everything daytons :angry:


----------



## illstorm

I say fuck it homies. Roll them chinas,hop on thems chinas,smoke the rubber off them chinas. It all lowriding. Shit Im waiting on some china cross laces.


----------



## STW

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 13 2009, 08:25 AM~15652894
> *Both. For the people who cant save up they can throw some chinas on their shit and start building their car. Then they get to the next level and step up to get some real quality wheels.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop

Had D's on my 71 Caprice. Now that I'm older got a family to feed and starting over on my 72 I have no problem rolling Chinas for now. I enjoy driving my car while I collect parts and get it ready for paint. Would I prefer to throw some Z's on it of course but thats a few years out right now


----------



## Hoppn62

my car is under construction and I have chinas on it from og wire wheel and they look better than stock wheels, and it is my intent to get some z's when it is finished because I want 72 spoke. I will allways have a set of chinas around fore when I want to 3 wheel I understand what you are saying because I have a true super sport and I hate it when I see a car with ss emblems on it with a bench seat or the wrong seats in it, I do not call my wheels d's or z's.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

To me it don't matter what's on a car as long as there spokes whatever it takes to keep the lowriding scene alive that's all that matters


----------



## vouges17

always had daytons but they were never on junk cars, I under stand people that role china's, I put a set on my hopper because my a arms were extended a lot had my wheels riding on the sides  now if you do role china's dont fake the funk and try to put a dayton knock off or dayton stickers on that bull shit! keep it 100  :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Nov 16 2009, 09:10 AM~15677997
> *always had daytons but they were never on junk cars, I under stand people that role china's, I put a set on my hopper because my a arms were extended  a lot  had my wheels riding on the sides   now if you do role china's dont fake the funk and try to put a dayton knock off or dayton stickers on that bull shit!  keep it 100   :0
> *



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

when im comin down off 58 inchs i dont wanna be on a dayton  

just my 02 cents


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

STOP THE HATING ON CHINAS!!!!! 
I'm building a nice car right now and money is tight! But I'm saving for a set of Z's or WWK's I'm not sure which one yet.
But as for the quality of CHINAS that you can blame on the AMERICAN companies that SET THE QUALITY CONTROL STANDARDS!! NOT the company that manufactures it!!!!! So be mad at the company whose name is on the rim itself!!!
Lots of quality products come from China everyday that we use day in day out. But the American company who makes money off of it hold their manufacturers to a higher standard!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by manu samoa+Nov 13 2009, 02:26 AM~15652909-->
> 
> 
> 
> chinas were a good thing.
> at least they look like an expensive wheel. in the 90's it was either daytons/zeniths or BOLT-ON ROADSTERS OR MCLEANS.....and dont get it twisted, there were many many 'plaqued up showcars' rolling bolt-ons in the 90's so it aint aint like everybody had danas or zeniths. there will always be an entry level wheel
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coast One_@Nov 13 2009, 02:49 PM~15656278
> *i just dont see how people spend $1700 on some wheels for their daily buckets, spend thousands on their lowlows and then go buy some $200 wheels. lol.
> 
> but im glad chinas came out. i hated seeing people ride on those roadsters on the street cars. always liked the way knockoff wheels looked, but just werent affordable.
> 
> ive had chinas and were good. one set the spokes came loose and started falling out. i was kinda pissed but you know the saying you get what you paid for. just went out and bought another set. with chinas if they last you the year, maybe two, you got your moneys worth.
> 
> aint nothing wrong with having chinas, but theres nothing like knowing you got some quality wheels on your ride.
> 
> its kinda like buying a cheap stereo from the fleemarket or kragen. its gonna sound good, but for how long and when it burns out can you really be that mad? lol
> *


:thumbsup:

Hey Coast, what were these?


Had the Sharp bolt on's back in the 90's.  :biggrin: 


Was able to pickup some Z's for this one in the late 90's


Paid $950.00 for a set (5) of OG Wires back in the late 90's...that was the wholesale price. :0 


D's in Portland.. late 90's


And D's back home rollin all over ESSJ  


Basically like them all. It did hurt the market in my opinion when they came out like crazy. For a while there were only a few companies selling them, atleast out of our shop. Roadster, OG & Luxor were our major sellers. I always sent people straight to Jim at Zenith rather than try and be the middle man, since his shop was only a 15-20 minute drive from ours.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15684196
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Coast, what were these?
> 
> 
> Had the Sharp bolt on's back in the 90's.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Was able to pickup some Z's for this one in the late 90's
> 
> 
> Paid $950.00 for a set (5) of OG Wires back in the late 90's...that was the wholesale price.  :0
> 
> 
> D's in Portland.. late 90's
> 
> 
> And D's back home rollin all over ESSJ
> 
> 
> Basically like them all. It did hurt the market in my opinion when they came out like crazy. For a while there were only a few companies selling them, atleast out of our shop. Roadster, OG & Luxor were our major sellers. I always sent people straight to Jim at Zenith rather than try and be the middle man, since his shop was only a 15-20 minute drive from ours.
> *



Did i already tell you that you have one sick ass ride! is it still this clean after all these years? are they recent pics?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Nov 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15684196
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Coast, what were these?
> 
> 
> *


im not too sure, i dont remember.either og or luxur... whatever joe was selling :biggrin:
that was like 10 years ago. chinas werent cheap, but there was no way i was going to be rolling bolt ons. i think the gold ones were like 1200. the red ones were like 800...


----------



## devillan

its funny how some people refer to chinas as daytons when talking about their car if their not etched their shit


----------



## devillan

btw i have chinas and daytons and its kind of nice to hop on chinas and not care about breaking it


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## keepitrue

Chinas made dayton lower there prices. Before chinas came out dayton was charging to much. People were gettind jacked and even killed for daytons but now that chinas are out and so cheap nobody gets jacked for daytons. To me daytons have always been over rated


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Nov 22 2009, 01:53 PM~15745434
> *Chinas made dayton lower there prices. Before chinas came out dayton was charging to much. People were gettind jacked and even killed for daytons but now that chinas are out and so cheap nobody gets jacked for daytons. To me daytons have always been over rated
> *


yup remember a guy got killed for his Ds in Fresno.ca(94) ...He CAME from out of a store and found these guys trying to take his rims and the guy steeling the rims just caped his ASS


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

*And god said..."LET THERE BE CHINAS!" * :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *yup remember a guy got killed for his Ds in Fresno.ca(94) ...He CAME for out of a store and found these guys trying to take his rims and the guy steeling the rims just caped his ASS
> *


Thats why cats called them killer whales! Back then dudes will give it to you for set of D's!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 24 2009, 01:15 PM~15768178
> *Thats why cats called them killer whales! Back then dudes will give it to you for set of D's!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 24 2009, 08:42 AM~15765208
> *yup remember a guy got killed for his Ds in Fresno.ca(94) ...He CAME from out of a store and found these guys trying to take his rims and the guy steeling the rims just caped his ASS
> *


 :yes: :yes:and 95my homie


----------



## ASHY_LARRY

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15649328
> *They gave wire wheels a bad name. before china's having wires ment something.
> *


:yes:


----------



## six 2

FUCK CHINAS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Nov 26 2009, 04:58 PM~15792581
> *FUCK CHINAS  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 24 2009, 04:15 PM~15768178
> *Thats why cats called them killer whales! Back then dudes will give it to you for set of D's!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 26 2009, 05:45 PM~15792858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## spanks82regal

i would rather see chinas roll then fucken dubs people who put 22 or 24 on a classic or low low are killing the lowrider sport


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by spanks82regal_@Nov 27 2009, 05:33 AM~15796058
> *i would rather see chinas roll then fucken dubs people who put 22 or 24 on a classic or low low are killing the lowrider sport
> *


 :uh: Those people aren't lowriding anyways and no matter what size wheels people are rolling, it's not "killing" anything.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 08:44 AM~15796589
> *:uh:  Those people aren't lowriding anyways and no matter what size wheels people are rolling, it's not "killing" anything.
> *


x2..


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

Sh*t, my first set of wires were some 13 inch MClean knockoffs and they built like a tank. I got a set of OG wires right now for my street/show project because I plan to roll the streets, and hell sh*t happens so its not expensive to order another wheel. I'mma order a set of 72 Dz for the trips outta town to shows though, but chinas serve a purpose too.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

x2


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 10:44 AM~15796589
> *:uh:  Those people aren't lowriding anyways and no matter what size wheels people are rolling, it's not "killing" anything.
> *


it's killing the cars they are butchering up to fit them ugly ass rims. :0


----------



## shamrockshaker

:uh:


----------



## lukedogg98

Hmmm....Well honestly when I was in high school, I bought two pairs of chinas (crown and roadster) for my s-10....I cleaned them like they were a set of daytons/z's, but I didn't have the money to buy them bad boys....I thought the china's were cool and looked good at the time and I actually introduced more ppl into lowriders in our small community...So the china's did a good thing here...but honestly, who cares? does it automatically make a vehicle less? I think not, I've been lowriders since 94' and have seen many nice lowriders sporting china's....Now that I have a better job I would spend on d's, but back then I was glad there was china's. When a young man wants some nice spokes on his car/truck while working a minimum wage job, chinas are a blessing. That's just my opinion...I've been there being that minimum wage student wanting nice wheels...


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 13 2009, 04:56 AM~15653277
> *chinas are kool 4 junk cars i guess. but if you have a nice classic american car. and u throw some china's on there.. :angry:
> *


  I can't see the mentality,putting $300 rims on a $10000,$20000,$30000+ car,that's just being cheap,and ghetto.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by lukedogg98_@Nov 29 2009, 03:19 PM~15813912
> *Hmmm....Well honestly when I was in high school, I bought two pairs of chinas (crown and roadster) for my s-10....I cleaned them like they were a set of daytons/z's, but I didn't have the money to buy them bad boys....I thought the china's were cool and looked good at the time and I actually introduced more ppl into lowriders in our small community...So the china's did a good thing here...but honestly, who cares? does it automatically make a vehicle less?  I think not, I've been lowriders since 94' and have seen many nice lowriders sporting china's....Now that I have a better job I would spend on d's, but back then I was glad there was china's. When a young man wants some nice spokes on his car/truck while working a minimum wage job, chinas are a blessing. That's just my opinion...I've been there being that minimum wage student wanting nice wheels...
> *


lol :angry: roadsters are USA :uh:


----------



## lukedogg98

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2009, 07:29 PM~15814721
> *lol :angry: roadsters are USA :uh:
> *



My bad...sorry.... :tears:


----------



## lukedogg98

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2009, 07:29 PM~15814721
> *lol :angry: roadsters are USA :uh:
> *


Well they sure aint the quality like daytons....My Crowns were just as good as the roadsters.....Well, I actually had "roadstars" the knock off style wire...I think they were roadsters...Correct me if I'm wrong please....  I was only 17 when I had them, almost 13 years ago...hahaha....


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15814353
> * I can't see the mentality,putting $300 rims on a $10000,$20000,$30000+ car,that's just being cheap,and ghetto.
> *


I HAUL CONTAINORS TO AND FROM THE PORTS ,U WILL BE SUPRISED WHATS MADE IN CHINA , BUT WHEN IT GETS HERE IT GETS A MADE IN THE U.S.A STAMP ON IT THEN THE PRICE GOES UP , I PICK UP SHIPMENTS WITH JUST HUBS FROM CHINA FOR RIMS THAT ARE PUT TOGETHER HERE ,YES ITS MADE IN THE US , BUT IT STARTED IN CHINA .THATS HOW THESE RIM COMPANYS MAKE THERE MONEY ,TRUST ME I SEE IT EVERYDAY AND IM LIKE DAM THEY GOT SO PEOPLE FOOLED ON THESE PRICES THEY CHARGE ON THESE RIMS :angry:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Nov 29 2009, 07:21 PM~15815628
> *I HAUL CONTAINORS TO AND FROM THE PORTS ,U WILL BE SUPRISED WHATS MADE IN CHINA , BUT WHEN IT GETS HERE IT GETS A MADE IN THE U.S.A STAMP ON IT THEN THE PRICE GOES UP , I PICK UP SHIPMENTS WITH JUST HUBS FROM CHINA FOR RIMS THAT ARE PUT TOGETHER HERE ,YES ITS MADE IN THE US , BUT IT STARTED IN CHINA .THATS HOW THESE RIM COMPANYS MAKE THERE MONEY ,TRUST ME I SEE IT EVERYDAY AND IM LIKE DAM THEY GOT SO PEOPLE FOOLED ON THESE PRICES THEY CHARGE ON THESE RIMS  :angry:
> *


Please enlighten us................since you have the insights :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

shit on my daily I roll chinas. I wanna see somebody in NYC rollin daytons or z's on a daily. :nono: :nono: I'd rather put on a new set of chinas every year. Now on the 64 that'll only see the weekends you gotta throw some z's on it
just my .02


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 29 2009, 09:28 PM~15815712
> *Please enlighten us................since you have the insights :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


hauling containers and actually be able to see what's exactly in them are two different things. :uh: Is he US Customs. :banghead:


----------



## 58wag

iv been rolling chinas for 10 years, would i like to have a set of Z's? hell yea. but chinas are 1/4 the price and i have a set i've had for 8 years, they don't look brand new, but i would not worry with someone looking at them on my ride. if you take care of them, they will last. but D's and Z's do have 72 spoke, and 72's are the sexyst rims ever made.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## elmorro1974

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15649328
> *They gave wire wheels a bad name. before china's having wires ment something.
> *


dam right u tell them cheap asses :angry:


----------



## impalaluv

it's the roller that make's the ride, not the rims.. nuff said!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Dec 4 2009, 10:42 PM~15877181
> *it's the roller that make's the ride, not the rims.. nuff said!
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15814353
> * I can't see the mentality,putting $300 rims on a $10000,$20000,$30000+ car,that's just being cheap,and ghetto.
> *


I usually take the price tag off before they go on the car so I'm good. :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

custom chinas ie:gold and color combos = :thumbsup: 
plain chrome chinas = :thumbsdown:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2009, 04:32 PM~15814353
> * I can't see the mentality,putting $300 rims on a $10000,$20000,$30000+ car,that's just being cheap,and ghetto.
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Skim

I bet this guy wished they were never made.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 03:44 PM~16081371
> *I bet this guy wished they were never made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2009, 04:44 PM~16081371
> *I bet this guy wished they were never made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would suck having ramen noodles fly thru your windshield.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 24 2009, 06:13 PM~16082398
> *That would suck having ramen noodles fly thru your windshield..........  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## king-david

I got All Black Chinas on my Lincoln... and all Chrome (thinking about spraying them though) on my Cutlass.... 

1. I've always like D's.
2. They've always been WAY expensive.
3. Chinas look like D's.
4. Chinas are cheap as heyo.
5. Nobody (99 out of 100 people) will look at say.. oh those are real D's. Well your 1961 Lincoln is really nice now but if those were only Chinas it would not be cool.
6. I change cars and wheels way too often to spend so much more.
7. Some of yall got prejudices against these wheels like they did something bad to your family. I dont care enough about ANY autopart or accesorie to say I hate it.


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Dec 24 2009, 08:57 PM~16083244
> *I got All Black Chinas on my Lincoln... and all Chrome (thinking about spraying them though) on my Cutlass....
> 
> 1. I've always like D's.
> 2. They've always been WAY expensive.
> 3. Chinas look like D's.
> 4. Chinas are cheap as heyo.
> 5. Nobody (99 out of 100 people) will look at say.. oh those are real D's. Well your 1961 Lincoln is really nice now but if those were only Chinas it would not be cool.
> 6. I change cars and wheels way too often to spend so much more.
> 7. Some of yall got prejudices against these wheels like they did something bad to your family. I dont care enough about ANY autopart or accesorie to say I hate it.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 25 2009, 11:22 AM~16087101
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *





















Your right.. no similarities whatesoever....

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Dec 27 2009, 09:28 AM~16100321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right.. no similarities whatesoever....
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


i guess it takes a dayton lover to see the difference right away  i ask them "you got d'z, Z's, or noodles? :0


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Dec 27 2009, 09:28 AM~16100321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right.. no similarities whatesoever....
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


I suppose you cant tell good body work from bad body work as long as the paint shines. I understand that people build there cars to a standard that reflects there budget, and I respect them all but dont tell me theres no diferance between daytons and chinas


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 14 2010, 06:31 PM~16293481
> *i guess it takes a dayton lover to see the difference right away  i ask them "you got d'z, Z's, or noodles? :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 14 2010, 05:31 PM~16293481
> *i guess it takes a dayton lover to see the difference right away  i ask them "you got d'z, Z's, or noodles? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 13 2009, 12:51 AM~15650956
> *Im never opposed to new manufactures geting into the low low market. Sure there cheap wheels but it makes it alot easyer for people to get a set of wires which in turn helps grow the low low community
> *


:werd:


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 14 2010, 06:38 PM~16293537
> *I suppose you cant tell good body work from bad body work as long as the paint shines.  I understand that people build there cars to a standard that reflects there budget, and  I respect them all but dont tell me theres no diferance between daytons and chinas
> *



Your analogy makes no sense... A better comparison would be leather to vinyl. 99% of customizers use vinyl cause its just as durable and you can get the same look. The technology behind wire wheels is not that difficult. Dayton has been charging 5x the price to do the same thing that the 'China' models do. Do they use better chroming? Sure... 5x worth no thanks... Is the metal better... I dont know. I know I've had a few pairs of china's and I've never had one break, or fall off on me. If you dont tighten a Dayton up right... guess what... that will fall off too. 

If you need the Dayton sticker on you wheels to make you feel like something so be it....


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 14 2010, 06:31 PM~16293481
> *i guess it takes a dayton lover to see the difference right away  i ask them "you got d'z, Z's, or noodles? :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Jan 15 2010, 08:37 PM~16305370
> *Your analogy makes no sense... A better comparison would be leather to vinyl. 99% of customizers use vinyl cause its just as durable and you can get the same look. The technology behind wire wheels is not that difficult. Dayton has been charging 5x the price to do the same thing that the 'China' models do. Do they use better chroming? Sure... 5x worth no thanks... Is the metal better... I dont know. I know I've had a few pairs of china's and I've never had one break, or fall off on me. If you dont tighten a Dayton up right... guess what... that will fall off too.
> 
> If you need the Dayton sticker on you wheels to make you feel like something so be it....
> *



i guess we can agree to disagree. you can have your 4 door with vinyl and chinas and i will keep my drop with leather and daytons :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Now China 72's and 88's coming soon??? :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 19 2010, 07:51 PM~16345545
> *Now China 72's and 88's coming soon???  :happysad:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## vouges17

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 19 2010, 10:51 PM~16345545
> *Now China 72's and 88's coming soon???  :happysad:
> *


----------



## vouges17

people ride china's thats cool it's similar to riding caps or knock off's :biggrin: nah but on the real if they didnt have china's a lot of people that want to lowride would go to that dunk shit because d's, z,s cost about the same as 24's in my opinion


----------



## Harley Starr

They are helping my Daytons look even better :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jan 28 2010, 05:14 PM~16443765
> *people ride china's  thats  cool it's similar to riding caps or knock off's  :biggrin: nah but on the real if they didnt have china's a lot of people that want to lowride would go to that dunk shit because d's, z,s cost about the same as 24's in my opinion
> *


 :yessad: i agree with u 100% there.. i personally dont give two shits about what brand name are on my wheels. i have seen full show cars that dont have d's or z's, and piece o shits with daytons..


----------



## jdc68chevy

DAM I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY 1 THAT NOTICED THAT ON SHOW CARS THERES ALOT OF CARS IN THE PAGES OF THESE MAGS WITH CHINAS ON THEM IF YOU READ THE SIDEBAR INFO ON THE CAR IT DOES NOT LIST WHAT BRAND SPOKES JUST THE SIZE RIM


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Jan 28 2010, 06:32 PM~16444526
> *DAM I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY 1 THAT NOTICED THAT ON SHOW CARS THERES ALOT OF CARS IN THE PAGES OF THESE MAGS WITH CHINAS ON THEM IF YOU READ THE SIDEBAR INFO ON THE CAR IT DOES NOT LIST WHAT BRAND SPOKES JUST THE SIZE RIM
> *


exactly. i have asked homies on the DL and theyre like yeah their chinas.. but across the show theres a beat ass regal with daytons : :roflmao:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER

FUCK A CHINA BUT NOT EVERYBODY CAN RIDE ON DZ. DZ AND ZS FOR THE HOGS


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Jan 28 2010, 10:05 PM~16447725
> *FUCK A CHINA BUT NOT EVERYBODY CAN RIDE ON DZ. DZ AND ZS FOR THE HOGS
> *


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15650616
> *Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.
> *


x100 

i rather roll chinas and spend the rest of my ends on my kids...


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Only hoggs roll D's & Z's, aleast dats what said. Got a homie dat spent some good money on his all black w/chrome nipple and knockoff Z's for his hopper/show car.Straight out the box, those joints leaked. Me and some other homie tried to tell him dat since he was going to be hopping to get some chinas,but only hoggs roll D's & Z's. I dipped for 2 years on my chinas b4 they started leaking,only the back two rims. Then I bought a matching set. So I figuring I'll get a total of 6 years out of the both of them for a lesser price then his Z's, and I put miles on mine. ONLY HOGGS ROLL D'S & Z'S. Oh yea, and you can tell a differents.


----------



## mr84caprice

It does'nt matter they all look the same from a distance and if your hopping on them why not you break a ball joint it is cheap to get a replacement wheel . And like everybody else if your color matching who cares just throw some real k/o's on that b****h and say fucc it.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jan 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443856
> *They are helping my Daytons look even better :0  :biggrin:
> *


_X's 2_


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## H&H

IF CHINESSE CANT FUCKEN SEE, WHAT MAKE PPL THINK THEIR ABLE TO MANUFACTURE WHEELS.......THEY SHOULD RETIRE FROM MAKING THEM .
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

AMERICA


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## vengence

im glad i have my chinas,but then again im not walkin with deep pockets where i can drop over a grand on a set of wheels when i want,shit im paycheck to paycheck tryin to do what i can,if i can buy 1 part a month i feel like im actually doin somethin at the moment,ive been to the point where it was buy gas or keep a roof over my head,but my car looked good posted up with them chinas still..


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 13 2010, 06:10 PM~16604247
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 28 2010, 05:31 PM~16443931
> *:yessad: i agree with u 100% there.. i personally dont give two shits about what brand name are on my wheels. i have seen full show cars that dont have d's or z's, and piece o shits with daytons..
> *


x62


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


meh, could care less about jobs in this country i build machines that replace people so im not bothered by job loss in this country. union greed is what cost people their jobs.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 13 2010, 10:46 PM~16606842
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:drama:


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey nicca lone me some money so that way i can buy dees...it not being cheap its hard times and people dont have a lot of money ...im glad i have Z and a pair chinas ...


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## robs68




----------



## tko_818

im glad people are secretly revealing that the world needs chinas! for the humble non-balling mofos like myself :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 16 2010, 07:51 PM~16634771
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

chinas are great it just makes getting rims like zenith or daytons more special :thumbsup: id rather roll chinas then hub caps but im very fortunate to have my d's


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 19 2010, 07:51 PM~16345545
> *Now China 72's and 88's coming soon???  :happysad:
> *


Cross lace 72 spoke Chinas are here. :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Switchblade

I am glad they are available. [ 200 ] [78.12%]


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 09:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why is it not worth the money? I bought some Chinas and a car club member of mine paid 1.5 thousand or so to buy some Zeniths. He didn't like them and had nothing but problem. I, on the other hand, have had no problems with my chinas. And they don't look too bad, either.


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 11 2010, 06:50 PM~16864286
> *Cross lace 72 spoke Chinas are here.  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


THE NEW CHINA'S 72'S CROSS HAVE A FEW SPOKES STRAIGHT THAT HOW YOU CAN TELL


----------



## OUTHOPU

I've owned Chinas and still wish they weren't made. Without the option for a cheap wheel it would force me to buy Z's or D'z instead of settling for less. It's just hard not to cave and buy the Chinas.

I owned a set of Daytons back in the 90's and the quality was incredible, wish I never parted with them.


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

IMO Chinas for the streets D's or Z's for the shows.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Nov 12 2009, 09:51 PM~15650956
> *Im never opposed to new manufactures geting into the low low market. Sure there cheap wheels but it makes it alot easyer for people to get a set of wires which in turn helps grow the low low community
> *


x2


----------



## lowsixfo64

It is true that chinas have turned everyone with a heap into a lowlow. This is one of the reasons im switching back to supremes or some reversed cragars.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 11 2010, 07:26 PM~16864625
> *I've owned Chinas and still wish they weren't made. Without the option for a cheap wheel it would force me to buy Z's or D'z instead of settling for less. It's just hard not to cave and buy the Chinas.
> 
> I owned a set of Daytons back in the 90's and the quality was incredible, wish I never parted with them.
> *


I have too many curb rashed, dinged up Daytons for that to be my only option.

Most the people who gripe about chinas, dont gripe about other things,like paint. But its the same thing. The only reason not to buy the most expensive paint is to save money. It doesnt mean you want your car to look like crap. It sucked when the only option you had for spokes was to spend over a G on a set, especially when they are so vulnerable to damage under these types of uses. You cant even lay the tire wheel on the ground without scratching the rim..

Options are good. all the people speaking the 'killing american jobs' crap need to realize whats really going on in the world and find somthing else to gripe about. buying wheel made in another country inst even chump change, especially when your buying from an american distributor. They are making more money than the manufactuer in china, by far.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 09:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: knock it off........ so u tryin to tell me everything u own is american made they r just wheels ...... i've owned ds zs and chinas....... sum people say circus cars killed lowriding ...... i think it was to many people talkin about what is and what isn't exceptable


----------



## Ragtop Ted

China Wire Wheels

How do you feel about Chinas? 

I wish they were never made. [ 60 ] [22.47%] 
I am glad they are available. [ 207 ] [77.53%] 
Total Votes: 267 
You have already voted in this poll 


I'm actually surprised at the results. Over 20 percent of the voters wish chinas were never made. I thought it would be less. :drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

So, with the cross lace already available, are the straight lace 72's next? :0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Mar 19 2010, 04:21 PM~16940030
> *So, with the cross lace already available, are the straight lace 72's next?  :0
> *


they've got them already too... :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SupremePA

Chinas are alot stronger then people make them out to be. I've 3-wheeled, hopped, curbed the shit out of chinas .... Yes, Ive had a leaky one or two over the years..... but hey, there so cheap, who cares? only $50.00 to $80.00 to buy another (without acc.)
My thoughts: 
Hoppers, hoopties, streetcars, family cars = Chinas
Full show cars = 13" or 14", Zenith or Dayton


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by gramma+Nov 12 2009, 09:19 PM~15650512-->
> 
> 
> 
> chinas made every ebay *** think they had daytons. back in the day if you saw knock offs you knew that guy paid the cost to be the boss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15650801
> *
> Also buying $200 used daytons doesnt give you automatic status and the right to put down chinas.  You just spent less than a new set of chinas cost.  Somebody paid alot of money for those daytons once and they have the right to put down someone that spent $400 on some chinas.  Not you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gave 50 bucks and a set of 13'' chinas for my 14'' gold back d's....
> <!--QuoteBegin-SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 07:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hoppn62

I have a set of china wheels and that is what I use while i am buiding my car to mock up every thing when I am finished I will get some real z's or d's and I willuse my chinas fore 3 wheel wheels


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## touchdowntodd

wish they were never made... 

but it is nice that they let a new group of riders into the community... shity part is those same people want everything CHEAP from that moment on.. end up with shity setups, poor paint, faded chrome trim, ettc.. and put plaques on their car.. 

unfortunately, i think chinas took some of the class out of lowriding.. id rather see cars on cragars than chinas.. $500 for a set of new cragars isnt bad... its a good set of starter wheels


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17019515
> *wish they were never made...
> 
> but it is nice that they let a new group of riders into the community... shity part is those same people want everything CHEAP from that moment on.. end up with shity setups, poor paint, faded chrome trim, ettc.. and put plaques on their car..
> 
> unfortunately, i think chinas took some of the class out of lowriding.. id rather see cars on cragars than chinas.. $500 for a set of new cragars isnt bad... its a good set of starter wheels
> *


they dont make 13" Cragars and some cars dont look right on them and theyll be a big group talking shit as to why you dont have spokes


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 13 2009, 11:21 AM~15655478
> *That mentality is funny to me. "I feel better about myself because I spent more."
> Spending more makes me feel ripped off. I've eaten at restaurants where my meal was $50 and I felt like the owner was laughing at me. Fuck that I'll roll cheaper chrome rims and actually have money rather than just feel like I do.
> 
> The only reason I see to buy dayton or zenith is because they are made in the US and most of the money stays here.
> *


end topic. people should try to buy made in USA whenever possible.


----------



## illstorm

> *Esoteric  Yesterday, 11:04 PM
> they dont make 13" Cragars and some cars dont look right on them and theyll be a big group talking shit as to why you dont have spokes*


Number one homie not all riders ride on 13's.!
Number two, who gives a fuck what some nubie says about not having spokes.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Mar 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17020370
> *end topic. people should try to buy made in USA whenever possible.
> *


and when you can afford it i know my first lolo is gonna have chinas


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0 :0


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 7 2010, 08:32 PM~16542623
> *AMERICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: so buying chinas,is the reason for no work in united states..cheap labor is reasons for companies being in china.you say stop buying cheap..nike made in china or Korea,still aint cheap..WHY DOES IT MATTER SO MUCH IF ITS D's or Z's OR CHINAS,THERE WHEELS.


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 08:26 PM~15650616
> *Plain and simple. Buying anything other than chinas is stupid and a waste of money. Paying more does not make you cooler.
> *


I feel pretty good about spending the extra $$, and I know the Haterz with long necks will see the serial numbers with the flags :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## putoshopper

eye bot jess on chinos wheels ey, cause thas only thin eye can a ford!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Mar 28 2010, 11:20 PM~17029655
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: so buying chinas,is the reason for no work in united states..cheap labor is reasons for companies  being in china.you say stop buying cheap..nike made in china or Korea,still aint cheap..WHY DOES IT MATTER SO MUCH IF ITS D's or Z's OR CHINAS,THERE WHEELS.
> *


the problem is, chinas are now the 3rd generation copy of the first chinas that were built in the late 90's so the quality has gotten worse over the years.


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by putoshopper_@Mar 29 2010, 03:58 AM~17030513
> *eye bot jess on chinos wheels ey, cause thas only thin eye can a ford!
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## payfred

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 29 2010, 12:10 AM~17030461
> *I feel pretty good about spending the extra $$, and I know the Haterz with long necks will see the serial numbers with the flags :biggrin:
> *


Haha he said Haterz with long necks :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## plague

ITS EAZY IF YOU DONT LIKE THEM DONT BUY THEM, BUT I CAN ALMOST GUARANTEE ALMOST EVERYONE HAS SOMEONE IN THERE CLUB THAT HAS THEM OR HAD THEM AT ONE TIME


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2010, 07:16 PM~17148102
> *ITS EAZY IF YOU DONT LIKE THEM DONT BUY THEM, BUT I CAN ALMOST GUARANTEE ALMOST EVERYONE HAS SOMEONE IN THERE CLUB THAT HAS THEM OR HAD THEM AT ONE TIME
> *


true


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 9 2010, 07:16 PM~17148102
> *ITS EAZY IF YOU DONT LIKE THEM DONT BUY THEM, BUT I CAN ALMOST GUARANTEE ALMOST EVERYONE HAS SOMEONE IN THERE CLUB THAT HAS THEM OR HAD THEM AT ONE TIME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I have all 3 Z's ---D's and chinas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One

Chinas are great and have a place in the lowrider community. I've seen quality cars on chinas and i've seen buckets on D's. Could you imagine how big the lowriding world would be without them? The lowrider scene is already small and would be extremely small if the only choices were D's and Z's. Hell, your typical town lowrider car show, i guarantee, is about 90% chinas. Do the math. Those shows, without a cheaper option of rim, would suck big time. Granted, most folks would probably have no choice but to save up for such rims so the cheaper rim is a very nice option..........but this is only my opinion....... :biggrin:


----------



## capone530

i've had 2 sets of chinas had each set for 2-5 yrs on daily drivin cars..washed them and waxed them and they both looked like new till the day i sold the cars they were on..if u don't keep them clean and waxed they will rust and dull on u..but like any set of rims why would u not keep them clean and looking good?? just common sense..u neglect something and it will fall apart on u duh..


----------



## lucky59impala

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 13 2009, 12:02 AM~15652689
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :werd:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## latinxs

D'z and Z's are nice but they are all hit and miss they leak , spokes get loose ect. Damn if thats all you can afford then why not more lowriders on the streets the better.. 


Shit everything else everyone owns is made in China. Yup That Fridge, that I pod, CD player.... So why not thats my vote.


----------



## aercastro82

HEY CHINA STILL COOL!!!


----------



## spanks82regal

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 27 2009, 08:44 AM~15796589
> *:uh:  Those people aren't lowriding anyways and no matter what size wheels people are rolling, it's not "killing" anything.
> *


your just mad i said that cuz you probably got something in your driveway with big wheels


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

do they make bolt ons??


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:angry:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 25 2010, 07:59 AM~17294427
> *do they make bolt ons??
> *


Yes,china makes bolt ons........


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 25 2010, 08:25 AM~17294588
> *Yes,china makes bolt ons........
> *


 :roflmao: I STILL CRACK UP AT THE ADDS YOU GUYS POST AND THE PEOPLE ARE LIKE DAYTONS FOR SALE AND THEY OLD CHINA BOLT-ONS :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17300370
> *:roflmao: I STILL CRACK UP AT THE ADDS YOU GUYS POST AND THE PEOPLE ARE LIKE DAYTONS FOR SALE AND THEY OLD CHINA BOLT-ONS :biggrin:
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump :0


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 12 2010, 01:48 PM~17768550
> *Bump  :0
> *


DOUBLE :0 :0 CHINA :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17769624
> *DOUBLE :0  :0 CHINA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Nothing like that flash chrome plating. :rimshot:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17300370
> *:roflmao: I STILL CRACK UP AT THE ADDS YOU GUYS POST AND THE PEOPLE ARE LIKE DAYTONS FOR SALE AND THEY OLD CHINA BOLT-ONS :biggrin:
> *


  
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1872330058.html


----------



## mrcadillac

:wow:chinas look tha same to me, and alot cheaper! :cheesy:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 29 2010, 04:16 PM~18434770
> *
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pts/1872330058.html
> *


I KNOW YOU FIND THEM ALL THE TIME :biggrin: , ONLY DAYTONS CAN BE KROWNED :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 30 2010, 02:53 AM~18438296
> *I KNOW YOU FIND THEM ALL THE TIME :biggrin: , ONLY DAYTONS CAN BE KROWNED :roflmao:
> *


I thought crown was its own brand


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2010, 06:31 AM~18439132
> *I thought crown was its own brand
> *


 :yes:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2010, 06:31 AM~18439132
> *I thought crown was its own brand
> *


 :roflmao: thats the joke thats their old add :rimshot: :rofl:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Harley Starr

without chinas my Daytons wouldn't look so bright :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: 
TTT for DAYTON riders


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## vouges17

*I WOULD RATHER BY A OLD SET OF PRE STAMPS THAN SOME NEW CHINA'S MAY BE COST YOU A EXTRA HUNDRED BUT 99.9% BETTER QUALITY :biggrin: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## cornbreadscaddy

chinas daily








and laying all over the grage









and twisted spoke roadsters for show


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

i have a old set of roadster wheels i bought in 2000, they came out of roadster boxes at the shop. They are not the roadstar with the special adaptors. My questions is this, are these still Chinas? They are not stamped or anything. The chrome has held up great in that much time. I think i paid 900 back then for 5 with tires. Same china garbage that everybody rags about?


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Nov 15 2010, 02:26 AM~19070582
> *i have a old set of roadster wheels i bought in 2000, they came out of roadster boxes at the shop. They are not the roadstar with the special adaptors. My questions is this, are these still Chinas? They are not stamped or anything. The chrome has held up great in that much time. I think i paid 900 back then for 5 with tires. Same china garbage that everybody rags about?
> *


no sir roadsters are amricain made roll them with pride


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Nov 15 2010, 01:26 AM~19070582
> *i have a old set of roadster wheels i bought in 2000, they came out of roadster boxes at the shop. They are not the roadstar with the special adaptors. My questions is this, are these still Chinas? They are not stamped or anything. The chrome has held up great in that much time. I think i paid 900 back then for 5 with tires. Same china garbage that everybody rags about?
> *


They should be stamped with "Made In USA" on the inside of all the Barrels.........I know for a fact bolt on wire wheels are still being produced in china,and some folks on here have even gone far enough to buy Authentic Roadstar Caps and Spinner just to mark up the price on some China ass bolt on's. :thumbsdown: ........China bolt on's were produced from 1997 to the present.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 15 2010, 08:03 AM~19071310
> *no sir roadsters are amricain made roll them with pride
> *


So the only way to tell is to take the tire off? I dont see any stamping or serial numbers behind the rim or anything. They have the socket type nipples on them and the spokes dont blend smooth like daytons or anything. I wonder if that guy put them in roadster boxes. I have a buddy that bought his 17's around the same time and the spokes and nipples where the same, but his hub was stamped roadster. Did roadster come out with a rim for sure after the roadstar? Also, were these made with china parts. I have been hella curious for all these years. The last time i took the tire off, I never bother to check for any stickers or serial numbers. I remember telling the guy i wanted roadster and if it were any more $ and he said no. In 2000 this when Chinas first came to the market and i think Daytona made by luxuor were the hot items.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 15 2010, 03:31 PM~19074537
> *They should be stamped with "Made In USA" on the inside of all the Barrels.........I know for a fact bolt on wire wheels are still being produced in china,and some folks on here have even gone far enough to buy Authentic Roadstar Caps and Spinner just to mark up the price on some China ass bolt on's. :thumbsdown: ........China bolt on's were produced from 1997 to the present.
> *


 I had a set of old school roadster bolt ons and no matter much i curbed them, the chrome never peeled. The set i have on my car are not bolt ons, but knock offs. At that time, i didnt know any better and adapters and knockoffs are chinas i know for sure. Do chinas say made in china on the inside?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 27 2010, 09:04 PM~17019815
> *they dont make 13" Cragars and some cars dont look right on them and theyll be a big group talking shit as to why you dont have spokes
> *



People are going to gripe no matter what.

Its retarded to condemn a choice for low end product. Your either mad cuz you cant be distinguished by your high priced wire rims anymore, or youre just a stubborn fool


Remember how stupid you sound next time your out shopping and buy ANYTHING other than top end stuff, whether it be scotch tape or wrapping paper for your kids christmas gifts; youve defined yourself as a cheap bastard just like people who dont want a pair of smashed up, big $ Daytons sittin in there shed


----------



## CutlassLowRider

where can i look at some china wire rims?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider_@Nov 22 2010, 10:33 PM~19138937
> *where can i look at some china wire rims?
> *


Got some 14x7 right here for $400.00 shipped :thumbsup:


----------



## CutlassLowRider

is there a site or someshit where i can find these!?!?!?!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FUCK CHINGY'S... 
WE ARE LETTING OUR COUNTRY GO DOWN THA TOILET BY BUYING THERE SHIT EVERYDAY... FUCK EM
:biggrin: "USA ALL DAY" :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

nuttin wrong wit some chinas theres just haters in here


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Nov 15 2010, 01:26 AM~19070582
> *i have a old set of roadster wheels i bought in 2000, they came out of roadster boxes at the shop. They are not the roadstar with the special adaptors. My questions is this, are these still Chinas? They are not stamped or anything. The chrome has held up great in that much time. I think i paid 900 back then for 5 with tires. Same china garbage that everybody rags about?
> *


yo H, what you have are "roadster d's" made by roadster wire wheels. duno if u remember but back then around 1999 i also had a set on my 80 monte. the wheels call for the regular adapter (china or dayton), they also call for the china style spinner except the spinners back then were heavy like dayton, not light and cheap like today. they also called for a chip, but they were bigger than the dayton chips and smaller than the roadstar chips. an odd ball size, by a fraction of an inch. the roadster d wheels were nice quality wheels. i had some gold on them and the gold was nice also. 


a few months ago i came across a set of NOS roadster d spinners. they wre chrome and heavy, but shark fin and no chip. look just like a china spinner of today.


----------



## tanguy34

are mcclean's good


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Jan 10 2011, 06:32 AM~19554541
> *are mcclean's good
> *


mcleans are bolt ons so no


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

What about chinas made in the usa?? :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Jan 10 2011, 03:35 PM~19558419
> *What about chinas made in the usa??  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CCC925

]got my daytons


----------



## plague

THE SHOES YOU GUYS HAVE ON YOUR FEET OR MADE OVERSEAS AND YOU COLLECT THEM, YOU NEED CHINAS AND NICE WHEELS TOO :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 23 2011, 12:39 PM~19674851
> *THE SHOES YOU GUYS HAVE ON YOUR FEET OR MADE OVERSEAS AND YOU COLLECT THEM, YOU NEED CHINAS AND NICE WHEELS TOO :cheesy:
> *


I did buy the Jordan Retro 3 that just came out. :happysad:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 23 2011, 02:25 PM~19675153
> *I did buy the Jordan Retro 3 that just came out.  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## flakes23

One thing is for sure, Id put 13" chinas on my car before i put 24" chrome wheels on it!! As long as china's are around It still helps keep lowriding alive, Not everyone has 2 or 3 Gz to spend on wheels,i roll on both china's and dayton. and as far as zenith more than likely they will be china wheels now, which sucks.


----------



## blazin91

chinas bend easy bought a set when some fool told me they where players


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 23 2011, 06:28 PM~19676860
> *One thing is for sure, Id put 13" chinas on my car before i put 24" chrome wheels on it!! As long as china's are around It still helps keep lowriding alive,  Not everyone has 2 or 3 Gz to spend on wheels,i roll on both china's and dayton. and as far as zenith more than likely they will be china wheels now, which sucks.
> *


good point


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 23 2011, 08:28 PM~19676860
> *One thing is for sure, Id put 13" chinas on my car before i put 24" chrome wheels on it!! As long as china's are around It still helps keep lowriding alive,  Not everyone has 2 or 3 Gz to spend on zeniths that will take a year to get and have silicon dripping from the rings on the hubs,i roll on both china's and dayton. and as far as zenith more than likely they will be china wheels now, which sucks.
> *


Good Point.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## roarin20's

Esoteric said:


> meh, could care less about jobs in this country i build machines that replace people so im not bothered by job loss in this country. union greed is what cost people their jobs.


Disagree homie! What cost ppl their jobs is companies that look to replace ppl with the machines you build to save them some money, that's "greed" for you! But much respect for the homies who can't afford anything else but China's, to me it's about jobs here in the U.S.A so i would spend a lil more on wires if that means i would be supporting a brother here and helping feed his family. Local 745 TTT...


----------



## Purple Hawk

Where can I find a set of chinas?


----------



## BIG PAGE

*CHINA'S ARE GOOD FOR LA RAZA *:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:burn::burn::burn:


----------



## plague

We back in this again, ragtop Ted.every year or couple it's tradition


----------



## Daffy

if youre buying daytons because you like them, love america, hate china or are a "HOG", thats fine. but if youre buying daytons because some else said youre not a real lowrider without them, you just wasted your money.


----------



## TOPPLESS86

At the end of the day chinas get more miles under the belt. Most Ds and Zs are on show cars anyway. Both my dailys have chinas but get my ass to work n back all week.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Ragtop Ted said:


> Well, I do like Daytons, but I actually am more into Zeniths. Honestly, I voted for the first choice. I don't like chinas. I wouldn't ever buy any. That being said, I know that chinas are here to stay. I also realize that there are some good reasons why people choose chinas, that have been stated in this topic. If you take care of chinas, you will definately get your money's worth out of them.I don't blame anybody for rolling chinas, for the price they can't be beat. They are however a sign of the times I suppose with everything being manufactured overseas nowadays.
> 
> In high school, I rolled bolt ons. Back in the days the wheels were probably the most important thing on a car. Something you would work for, scraping and saving up to finally be able to buy some.
> 
> I remember a couple years later, driving down to Campbell and buying my first set of Zeniths from Mr Z. himself Jim Craig. It seems like it was just yesterday. I felt like king of the world throwing them on and taking a cruise. I just feel like most of the guys nowadays haven't gotten that feeling, which to us was/is a huge part of our car culture.


Bump


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

Ragtop Ted said:


> Bump


I Could not Of Said I Better My Self 

My Feelings Exactly!


----------



## EL63VIVE

flakes23 said:


> One thing is for sure, Id put 13" chinas on my car before i put 24" chrome wheels on it!! As long as china's are around It still helps keep lowriding alive, Not everyone has 2 or 3 Gz to spend on wheels,i roll on both china's and dayton. and as far as zenith more than likely they will be china wheels now, which sucks.


. I love zenith wheels from Campbell... But Thumbs up
On rolling on chinas...before 24s


----------



## Heath V

roarin20's said:


> Disagree homie! What cost ppl their jobs is companies that look to replace ppl with the machines you build to save them some money, that's "greed" for you! But much respect for the homies who can't afford anything else but China's, to me it's about jobs here in the U.S.A so i would spend a lil more on wires if that means i would be supporting a brother here and helping feed his family. Local 745 TTT...


Your 64 is looking damn good on Daytons all the while I'm on my second set of OG Wires. A wise man once told me you get what you pay for..


----------



## jrod6676

Who gives a


----------



## jrod6676

I have zeniths and Dayton's there both good 
Stack your chips own a real set of wheels


----------



## MODELA30

BOY I AGREE 100% IAM A UNION MEMBER AND PROUD OF IT. WHAT WE IMPORT HERE TO THE U.S.A. TAKES JOBS AWAY FROM PEOPLE THAT ARE HERE. UNIONS SET THE WORK STANDARD HERE IN THE U.S.A. 8 HOUR WORK DAYS, SAFETY STANDARDS, NON CHILD LABOR LAWS JUST SOME OF THE LAWS THAT UNIONS HAVE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE FOR AMERICAN WORKERS. WE ALL BENIFET FROM ALL THESE RULES AND REGULATIONS. SO IN THUS PART BUY AMERICAN WHEN YOU CAN, FROM SOCKS TO TOOTHPASTE WE AS AMERICANS NEED TO WAKE UP. Knuck From Indiana.


----------



## jaimef702

Homie now in day time are hard so China or not they still look good what ever look like a wire wheel I'm riding that shit Intel it can't spin. Lowride till the day I die


----------



## 8t4mc

MODELA30 said:


> BOY I AGREE 100% IAM A UNION MEMBER AND PROUD OF IT. WHAT WE IMPORT HERE TO THE U.S.A. TAKES JOBS AWAY FROM PEOPLE THAT ARE HERE. UNIONS SET THE WORK STANDARD HERE IN THE U.S.A. 8 HOUR WORK DAYS, SAFETY STANDARDS, NON CHILD LABOR LAWS JUST SOME OF THE LAWS THAT UNIONS HAVE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE FOR AMERICAN WORKERS. WE ALL BENIFET FROM ALL THESE RULES AND REGULATIONS. SO IN THUS PART BUY AMERICAN WHEN YOU CAN, FROM SOCKS TO TOOTHPASTE WE AS AMERICANS NEED TO WAKE UP. Knuck From Indiana.


x100


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## bad idea

You get what you pay for....simple as that. I've had high quality rims and I've had chinas. There is def a difference. The chrome isn't as nice on chinas and you can see heavy sand marks in the barrel, they also rust a lot easier than high quality wheels. For me ill roll high quality wheels, I'm building a car for my girl and I got a set of chinas for her because I'm not having her curb a set of 2k wheels.


----------



## roarin20's

bad idea said:


> You get what you pay for....simple as that. I've had high quality rims and I've had chinas. There is def a difference. The chrome isn't as nice on chinas and you can see heavy sand marks in the barrel, they also rust a lot easier than high quality wheels. For me ill roll high quality wheels, I'm building a car for my girl and I got a set of chinas for her because I'm not having her curb a set of 2k wheels.


Not a (bad idea) bad idea!


----------



## 79cutlass

Are og wheels any better than chinas?


----------



## D-Cheeze

79cutlass said:


> Are og wheels any better than chinas?


OG IS JUST ANOTHER CHINA


----------



## 79cutlass

D-Cheeze said:


> OG IS JUST ANOTHER CHINA


Thanks..


----------



## Heath V

OG Wires work for now but like my good friend Roarin20's said real D's are a must and you get what you pay for..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

roarin20's said:


> Not a (bad idea) bad idea!


lol... X2 good stuff broski


----------



## kaos283

:drama:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Ragtop Ted said:


> Well, I do like Daytons, but I actually am more into Zeniths. Honestly, I voted for the first choice. I don't like chinas. I wouldn't ever buy any. That being said, I know that chinas are here to stay. I also realize that there are some good reasons why people choose chinas, that have been stated in this topic. If you take care of chinas, you will definately get your money's worth out of them.I don't blame anybody for rolling chinas, for the price they can't be beat. They are however a sign of the times I suppose with everything being manufactured overseas nowadays.
> 
> In high school, I rolled bolt ons. Back in the days the wheels were probably the most important thing on a car. Something you would work for, scraping and saving up to finally be able to buy some.
> 
> I remember a couple years later, driving down to Campbell and buying my first set of Zeniths from Mr Z. himself Jim Craig. It seems like it was just yesterday. I felt like king of the world throwing them on and taking a cruise. I just feel like most of the guys nowadays haven't gotten that feeling, which to us was/is a huge part of our car culture.


Bump


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Ragtop Ted said:


> Bump


 RT Ted, I agree with you 100%, also claimed wheel builders on every corner don't have a lot to say about the building of a wheel anymore so the young ones just think a wheel is a wheel and the cheaper the better. Real wheels should last almost forever. Know the quality not the price!!!!


----------



## Chicago-n

No one but the same old circle of lowrider people in your area know wtf a dayton is.

So chinas it is.


----------



## Tami at Zeus

Chicago-n said:


> No one but the same old circle of lowrider people in your area know wtf a dayton is.
> 
> So chinas it is.


 WHAT AREA??? Are you referring to??????


----------



## DanielDucati

Tami said:


> WHAT AREA??? Are you referring to??????


 He's refering to thoes "that know" the difference......thats all............truth be told ....most dont know the difference from a china to a dayton...........just like the kids at my sons school that think a lowrider is a chrysler 300 with 22's with a 2" drop........but hey lowrider magazine has them in every issue so I guess they are right..........right?????.:facepalm:


----------



## Tami at Zeus

DanielDucati said:


> He's refering to thoes "that know" the difference......thats all............truth be told ....most dont know the difference from a china to a dayton...........just like the kids at my sons school that think a lowrider is a chrysler 300 with 22's with a 2" drop........but hey lowrider magazine has them in every issue so I guess they are right..........right?????.:facepalm:


 That's just sad!!!!


----------

